# ممكن شرح outlook



## Fadie (10 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام للجميع

شباب ممكن شرح طريقة ربط الايميل بالأوت لوك و هل ينفع ربط الاوت لوك بشركات تانية غير الياهو و الهوتميل ولا مينفعش

و شكرا مقدما


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا طبعا

شوف من اهم المتطلبات انك تعرف ما هو الــSTMP وما هو السيرفر







وبالشاشة التالية






تعرف وتدخل اليوز نيم والباسوورد

وطبعا انت بتسال الشركة الى انت عامل عليها الايميل وتطلب منها بيانات مزود الخدمة


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

يعنى لو عايز اربطه بالهوتميل ابعت لميكروسوفت يعنى ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اة بس للاسف الهوت ميل اوقفت هذا الموضوع منذ فترة


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب شكرا يا مايكل تعبتك معلش


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو يا باشا انا تحت امرك


----------



## Scofield (15 أكتوبر 2006)

تحذير خطير لكل من يستخدم برامج البريد الألكترونى مثل outlook
هذه البرامج يمكن أن تكون المصدر الرئيسى للفيروسات
والسبب أنها تحمل كل الرسائل على الجهاز و أذا كان هناك فيرس فسيتحمل أوتوماتيك على جهازكم و للتأكيد على ذلك 
لو لاحظتم لوجدتم أن الفيروسات تكون أسمائها على شكل عنوان بريد ألكترونى 
فيجب أن تتصفحو بالطريقة الآمنة عن طريق المتصفح و ليس البرامج
وعن تجربة


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مايكل


----------

